# New thread for pictures



## Maggie Cummings

I wanted to add these to the thread of "show off your tort pictures", but it seemed like there was so many there now...so I just started a new thread. I hope that is alright.

This is one of my box turtles eating wild blueberries.






This is the beakless baby trying to eat grated zucchini
he's not too good at eating





This guy thinks he's king of the mountain





I hope you all enjoy them...
Bob stays in the doorway of his sleeping box impatiently waiting for breakfast...





Yum food!!!


----------



## Isa

Very nice pictures Maggie.
Your torts & turtle are beautiful. Bob looks great  I love the pic where he is waiting for you , so cute.


----------



## BigBiscuit

That's a cute little crew you got there!


----------



## Candy

Wow Maggie I didn't know that you had that many tortoises. How many do you have? They are very good looking. Candy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

When I first moved here to Oregon 3 years ago, I brought almost 50 tortoises and turtles with me. I have been taking some down to my sister regularly to find better homes for. Last month I took 10 or 11 down to her. Now I just have 4 tortoises, a small colony of box turtles, 2 water turtles, 2 cats, 1 beta fish and a pushy loud mouthed bird. Most of my chelonia are missing beaks, limbs or eyes. I have a totally blind Ornata and a 6 year old that is severely deformed and has to be hand fed. Another is missing a rear leg. I have a 2-legged pond turtle named Wobbles, Scruffie a dog chewed RES, and a one eyed fat Russian tort named Natasha. I was really unhappy to take that last batch down to her and now I just don't have anything to do...and the worst part is that I really really miss them...
My tortoises are all getting paranoid because I can hardly wait for somebody to poop so I can clean it up...lol... which reminds me...Bob has probably pooped by now so I'd better rush out there and wash the floor...


----------



## shelber10

very nice tortoises


----------



## terryo

Great pictures ....wow...I got tired just reading your post Maggie. Take a rest!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

terryo said:


> Great pictures ....wow...I got tired just reading your post Maggie. Take a rest!



You mean I post too much?


----------



## Isa

maggie3fan said:


> When I first moved here to Oregon 3 years ago, I brought almost 50 tortoises and turtles with me. I have been taking some down to my sister regularly to find better homes for. Last month I took 10 or 11 down to her. Now I just have 4 tortoises, a small colony of box turtles, 2 water turtles, 2 cats, 1 beta fish and a pushy loud mouthed bird. Most of my chelonia are missing beaks, limbs or eyes. I have a totally blind Ornata and a 6 year old that is severely deformed and has to be hand fed. Another is missing a rear leg. I have a 2-legged pond turtle named Wobbles, Scruffie a dog chewed RES, and a one eyed fat Russian tort named Natasha. I was really unhappy to take that last batch down to her and now I just don't have anything to do...and the worst part is that I really really miss them...
> My tortoises are all getting paranoid because I can hardly wait for somebody to poop so I can clean it up...lol... which reminds me...Bob has probably pooped by now so I'd better rush out there and wash the floor...



They are really lucky to have you Maggie  It is amazing to see you talk with passion about them and to see the love you have for them


----------



## baseballturtle48

Wonderful pictures! The beakless baby is precious.


----------



## terryo

maggie3fan said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures ....wow...I got tired just reading your post Maggie. Take a rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I post too much?
Click to expand...



Nooooooooooo...lol. I mean you are working so hard with your torts. I LOVE your posts. I've learned so much in the past year or two. You said you can't wait for someone to poop so you can clean it up. So I said ...take a rest. lol..


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures ....wow...I got tired just reading your post Maggie. Take a rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I post too much?
Click to expand...


No, she meant you work too hard!! LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings

terryo said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures ....wow...I got tired just reading your post Maggie. Take a rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I post too much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooo...lol. I mean you are working so hard with your torts. I LOVE your posts. I've learned so much in the past year or two. You said you can't wait for someone to poop so you can clean it up. So I said ...take a rest. lol..
Click to expand...


No, I need another group of tortoises. I don't have enough to do, I miss my torts...anybody want to send me some?



baseballturtle48 said:


> Wonderful pictures! The beakless baby is precious.



Thank you, he has now learned how to feed himself even tho his jaws don't match up...He's a clown and a real sweetheart


----------



## Meg90

How many have you got now, just curious! I am sure that the two I've got now will keep me plenty busy!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Hi Meg, once their fed there's nothing to do...Now I just have 4 tortoises, a small colony of box turtles, 2 water turtles, 2 cats, 1 beta fish and a pushy loud mouthed bird. 
It's raining/snowing here so it's too uky to go outside for any length of time... altho I did go out and use that long weed scraping thing while the ground is still mushy from all the rain. I don't know what it's called, it has a long handle and the tool is kinda square and you scrape the weeds with it. I like to keep my flower beds free of the grass patches...so I go out and scrape...


----------



## tortoisenerd

Thanks for sharing the family pictures Maggie! I'm jealous of your colony, even if it's decreased. I'm only allowed the one tort.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortoisenerd said:


> Thanks for sharing the family pictures Maggie! I'm jealous of your colony, even if it's decreased. I'm only allowed the one tort.



You're only allowed one tortoise? that's totally not cool...I'm sorry for that...having several is fun. Maybe not the 50 or so that I had before...but several at least... I want to get a Pyxis arachnoides, I want to branch out from desert tortoises to something more exotic...I did just have that Manouria and didn't care for her especially but I'm not sure why...so I'm searching the classifieds and trying to cash in all my soda cans to see if I have enough to buy a new tortoise...lol


----------



## Stazz

AWWWW MAggie I just LOVE LOVE LOVE your stories haha. I love any story atually. My fave pic is of the beakless baby, awwwww such a cutie man. And Bob ! You can see he has SUCH a personality on him! I'd love to get a tort that will grow that big, but will wait till we move back home to South Africa.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I meant that I wanted to branch out from desert TYPE tortoises. I have Bob...desert type, I didn't do well with the Manouria and I don't know why. I certainly worked hard to set her up nicely (forest floor)... I think she just didn't like me...


----------



## richalisoviejo

He is Henry having dinner


----------



## Weloveourtortoise

Maggie, great pics, We love Bob and Matt just wants to hold the beakless one and protect it from everything, just adorable.
Rich, Henry is so cute!!!


----------



## Jentortmom

I love the pictures Maggie.


----------



## tortoisenerd

Maggie, 

We decided to get one and have it be our spoiled little baby. I think my fiance is scared if I got more than one I'd keep getting more and more. We'll re-think this once we're out of an apartment though. Someday if I both have a yard and live in a warm climate I'd like to adopt a Sulcata.  My fiance thinks it would be cool to have a dog and a tort, with the tort bigger than the dog.

My fiance wanted a dog and I talked him into getting the tort I've always wanted (I wanted a big one but a Russian still has the cuteness factor and is more manageable any size place we'd live in while still satisfying the want). I convinced him having a dog would impact our life more and be more expensive month to month, while we could still go away for the weekend with the tort and Trevor was only expensive the first month or two (spent all my xmas bonus on him!). He's since learned to love Trevor and now considers him like a son! It's so cute how spoiled the little guy is.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

tortoisenerd said:


> Maggie,
> 
> We decided to get one and have it be our spoiled little baby. I think my fiance is scared if I got more than one I'd keep getting more and more. We'll re-think this once we're out of an apartment though. Someday if I both have a yard and live in a warm climate I'd like to adopt a Sulcata.  My fiance thinks it would be cool to have a dog and a tort, with the tort bigger than the dog.
> 
> My fiance wanted a dog and I talked him into getting the tort I've always wanted (I wanted a big one but a Russian still has the cuteness factor and is more manageable any size place we'd live in while still satisfying the want). I convinced him having a dog would impact our life more and be more expensive month to month, while we could still go away for the weekend with the tort and Trevor was only expensive the first month or two (spent all my xmas bonus on him!). He's since learned to love Trevor and now considers him like a son! It's so cute how spoiled the little guy is.



That all makes sense, thanks for answering my nosy question!


----------



## tortoisenerd

Not nosy at all! I'm just not the norm here at the forum as I'm crazy about torts but still only have one.  Spoiled little bugger. I totally missed his waking hours again. He was already in his burrow. I stuck my finger in to double check he was in there and I got a nasty hiss back from him! All his food was gone so I imagine he had a fun day...


----------



## richalisoviejo

Here is my little Henry again. Taking in January. I date all the photos just to see how fast he's growing. 

I put him on my coffee table, then he peed on it lol


----------



## richalisoviejo

Here he is again after having his breakfast


----------



## tortoisenerd

How does he seem to like the cacti? hehe What kind of substrate it that? Cute!


----------



## richalisoviejo

tortoisenerd said:


> How does he seem to like the cacti? hehe What kind of substrate it that? Cute!



I think he believes the fake cacti are toys, the tall one he knocks over and drags around his enclosure. The substrate is some type of wood shavings, I bought it because it was the same substrate the reptile store was using in all the tortoise tanks.


----------



## Candy

You should get him a little ball so he can push that around. Maybe a golf ball or something like that. Maggies (Bob) has a ball and he pushes it around she says. Of course you might want to think about it a little first because if he gets used to a ball as a baby he'll probably become an obsessed adult Sulcata. I'm just speaking from my experience with my Chocolate Labrador. When we brought her home she was so little and cute she picked up a tennis ball in her mouth and of course that thrilled us because her mother loved playing ball also. Well now that she's 1 year old she drives us crazy if she doesn't have a ball and you don't throw it to her. It's taking some time, but we're breaking her slowing of the obsession.  Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo

Candy said:


> You should get him a little ball so he can push that around. Maybe a golf ball or something like that. Maggies (Bob) has a ball and he pushes it around she says. Of course you might want to think about it a little first because if he gets used to a ball as a baby he'll probably become an obsessed adult Sulcata. I'm just speaking from my experience with my Chocolate Labrador. When we brought her home she was so little and cute she picked up a tennis ball in her mouth and of course that thrilled us because her mother loved playing ball also. Well now that she's 1 year old she drives us crazy if she doesn't have a ball and you don't throw it to her. It's taking some time, but we're breaking her slowing of the obsession.  Candy




Oh he had one. Once he was walking around and found one of my cat toys, he was snapping at the plastic ball for half an hour. 

It was fun to watch.


----------



## Candy

I love picturing that. It's so funny. It's like a small version of "Bob". Candy


----------



## Stazz

I thought I'd also "show off my tort" heehee! Hope you like 
And that is a nuchal scute Tallula has right? SPECIAL girl  (Im trying out the photobucket posting so hope it works...Im just guessing!!)

This is Tallula sunbathing





She loves the camera !





The aftermath after devastating a blackberry











Coming out her hide after a nice long night's sleep







I wanted to add these to the thread of "show off your tort pictures", but it seemed like there was so many there now...so I just started a new thread. I hope that is alright.

YAY it worked !!!! hahaha Just need to iron it out next time


----------



## richalisoviejo

Cute Stace, nice photo's

Here is Henry again soaking up some rays by the pool. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s HOT today. I made sure there was water in his enclosure and his food was wet. But two hours was long enough for the both of us.


----------



## Stazz

Hahahaha so you like me and Tallula, we also sunbathe together  Nice bonding time hahaha. She walks all over my arms, tickles


----------



## Isa

Rich, Henry is a real cutie , I wish I could have a sulcata, thanks for the pics 

Stace, Tallula looks adorable 
Thanks for the pics 

I love tortoises pictures 

Here are 2 close-ups of Hermy 
In his bowl of water





and in his house looking around


----------



## richalisoviejo

Isa said:


> Rich, Henry is a real cutie , I wish I could have a sulcata, thanks for the pics
> 
> Stace, Tallula looks adorable
> Thanks for the pics
> 
> I love tortoises pictures
> 
> Here are 2 close-ups of Hermy
> In his bowl of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in his house looking around



Thanks, your photos sure are better then mine 

Here is Henry taking a nap after dinner.


----------



## Stazz

Awwww so nice to see more of Hermy - he is too cute !!!! I love little Henry too Rich !


----------



## Isa

Thanks Rich and Stace 
Rich, nice pic of Henry taking a nap (I love pictures of tortoises taking naps )


----------



## terryo

OK Pio is jealous of everyone's good pictures. Here he is in the rain forest.


----------



## Isa

Terry
Pio is a real cutie  Terry, the water is moving in the picture (maybe not, maybe I am just going crazy) How did you do that, it is beautiful!


----------



## terryo

http://www.lunapic.com/editor/

It's just a fun site to play with your pictures. It is supposed to be raining by a body of water..lake..pond..etc., in the picture with Pio.


----------



## Isa

O yes, now I see it, it is raining on Pio , so cute 
Thanks for the link


----------



## richalisoviejo

I like checking out everyones pictures 

Here is Henry again. When he was small he would walk around the living room rug but wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t step off onto the hard wood floors, now thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s getting a little bigger he goes everywhere.

And of course Lincoln follows him around.


----------



## desertsss

Very cute Rich. I have hardwood floors too but I don't let mine run around. Even though it warm here in Nor-Cal my floors stay cold as a witch's...well you get the idea.


----------



## Isa

Very cute pic Rich, henry is so cute, he is waking with a piece of greens in his mouth


----------



## tortoisenerd

Funny tidbit: My little guy must have had greens stuck in his mouth because when he went to drink, they went floating in the water. Then, he decided to chase them down to eat them!


----------



## richalisoviejo

Here is Henry again sitting in his chair watching TV.


----------



## Yvonne G

I get the distinct impression that Rich really likes little Henry!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

OK.... Here's Pio outside in his new pen that he shares with Izzy.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

that is just beautiful to look at and I know your animals will be happy and healthy there...can I bring my blankets and come and live with you???


----------



## Isa

Rich, 
Henry looks really comfortable in his chair watching tv 

Terry, 
Pio and Izzy are 2 lucky reptiles, their enclosure is amazing


----------



## richalisoviejo

emysemys said:


> I get the distinct impression that Rich really likes little Henry!
> 
> Yvonne



Best pet I ever had. Here is he worn out tonight from walking around the house. He's napping in his own home :shy:






The minute Henry goes to bed Lincoln takes over his chair


----------



## desertsss

I am confused now, rich's sulcata looks so much like my desert torts. Is it just the age, or am I missing a distinct characteristic somewhere?


----------



## Lynn DeVries

terryo said:


> OK.... Here's Pio outside in his new pen that he shares with Izzy.



Beautiful Enclosure Terryo!!! I Love the landscaping, something I always mean to do but never do it 

Lynn


----------



## richalisoviejo

My little Sulcata Henry has been growing like crazy and heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s only about six months. Very healthy thanks to everyoneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s advice on here.

Took this photo tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G

Are you back, Rich? We've missed you!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1

Rich glad your back. Great Pic the babies gowing up


----------



## terryo

You're back...Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy. I knew you couldn't stay away. Hope everything is OK with you.....hero guy.


----------



## Candy

I can't believe how much Henry has grown. I keep thinking that Dale has grown, but he's still the same inches as he was before although he has gained weight. He looks great.


----------



## richalisoviejo

terryo said:


> You're back...Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy. I knew you couldn't stay away. Hope everything is OK with you.....hero guy.


Hi Terry, yep I'm back, exchanged the girlfriend for another tortoise.


----------



## Madortoise

This is a great thread of pix. I especially like Maggie's blueberry eating box tortoise pix. I laughed hysterically. I had to send them to some of my friends who are beginning to fall in love w/tortoises (thanks to me and my DT Penelope). I'm having difficulty posting pix myself but I'll figure it out and some day soon feature her...
Stay tune.


----------



## terryo

OK One more of Pio outside...he found a worm yesterday, and it was his first time eating anything live. Usually he would run away...scared to death. I couldn't believe he ate it.


----------



## Isa

Pio is so cute Terry and I am completely in love with his pen


----------



## Stazz

Awww Pio is such a good looking tort - so cute  I'm with Isa, I love his pen.


----------



## Meg90

beautiful! You really need to make/update the pen thread with TONS of pictures! Its just beautiful!


----------



## iridedumped

hi, guys im new here and just wanted to show off my waffle. 










sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Candy

He's/she's adorable and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Isa

Really cute little tortoise 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmmj

Someone may have already asked this but the beakless one. was it an birth defect or an accident? I am just curious he/she is cute anyways. I also love to see peoples pics of thier torts I am always amazed at the variety of them. I have a couple of RES with missing limb or two but they swim around just fine and eat like little monsters, so I dont think they miss their limb to much. my injured guys were turn in to me by local people who have found them and most likely were dog or raccoon attacks.


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> Someone may have already asked this but the beakless one. was it an birth defect or an accident?



It was neither a birth defect nor an accident. There were two of them, and by the time the owner turned them in to me, they were 3 years old and still the size of hatchlings, and very soft. It was bad...REALLY BAD...husbandry.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

iridedumped said:


> hi, guys im new here and just wanted to show off my waffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy pics.



Waffle...I love that name. So adorable.


----------



## iridedumped

thanks for the comments.

this is little booglie


----------



## Isa

iridedumped said:


> thanks for the comments.
> 
> this is little booglie



Booglie is a real cutie


----------



## blackcat38

terryo said:


> OK One more of Pio outside...he found a worm yesterday, and it was his first time eating anything live. Usually he would run away...scared to death. I couldn't believe he ate it.



Your outdoor pen looks amazing (very jealous ) and Pio is stunning!

Rachel x


----------



## Stazz

Waffle - what a cute name! So is Booglie. Lovely pics


----------



## Madortoise

Here's debut of Penelope at the forum. Enjoy~


----------



## Stazz

Awww Mado, Penelope is lovely!!!! Piglet just like Tallula hehe. What kind of tort is she? Thanks for sharing that hehe


----------



## Isa

Mado
Penelope is a real cutie .


----------

